
April GitHub service disruptions analysis - abraham
https://github.blog/2020-05-22-april-service-disruptions-analysis/
======
fprog
In unfortunate timing, GitHub is experiencing another incident at this moment,
affecting API, Actions, Pages, and Issues/PR's/Projects.
[https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/6tcfpztf6j9m](https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/6tcfpztf6j9m)

~~~
hn_throwaway_99
Yeah, from their status page counted that GitHub Actions has had disruptions
on _16_ of the last 90 days. That's pretty abysmal.

I love all the new features GitHub has added over the past 12-18 months, but I
really hope they take a breather at this point and focus solely on
reliability. Widespread GitHub outages used to reliably make the front page on
HN - now I think we're all so used to it that it's no longer news. That's not
a good thing.

